# 100 watt powersun heat output?



## adam1120 (Jul 2, 2011)

How hott does it? Just bought on but out of town so beardies won't get it till I get bak into town never had one of these. How far and hot is yours?


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 2, 2011)

A lot of variables to calculate but to maybe help you out I have a 100w along with a 75w halogen in my tegus 8x4 cage and it's enough to keep the cage heated at the correct temps which is 84 on the warm side and mid 70's on the cool side.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 2, 2011)

Depends on a lot, like your cage size, what the cage is made of and room temps. I have a 100watt about 14" away from my two baby bearded dragons in a 30g and the hottest it ever got was 110 exact.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a 4x2x3 for my beardie and the basking spot its probly 8 10 inch away is it the same as a 100 spot bulb? Or should I save that 100 watt for my tegu 40 breeder and get the reptisun for beardie?


----------



## montana (Jul 2, 2011)

It should be about right for your 40 breeder ...

I would guess about a foot from your basking rock but you will have to adjust it for temperature...


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 2, 2011)

I was thinking of using it 40 breeder and just buy a 4 foot uvb reptisun sun for beardies was gunna buy it today but petsmart only had reptiglo and they had a sale that was pretty good


----------

